# [Hardware]Macmini idea malata.....

## HunterD

da quando è uscito il macmini mi tenta.... il suo scopo sarebbe quello di farmi da serverino p2p,apache con blog e sito etc. niente di particolare cmq ! sò che per quel prezzo potrei farmi un serverino migliore ma a mè interessa che faccia zero rumore e consumi poco ! ( e poi è figo   :Laughing:  ) siccome non sò nulla dell'architettutura ppc come si comporta per la compilazione ? devo aspettare tempi biblici per l'installazione (vorrei partire da stage1 ) ?

e ora il quesito malato... vorrei prendere la versione media con il bluetooth ! è possibile sfruttare un auricolare BT per chimare con skype ?? l'airport a quanto ho capito non funge.. quesiti stupidi ma mi piacerebbe avere dei feedback da chi magari l'ha già acquistato (e ci ha messo gentoo !!! )

----------

## Cazzantonio

esistono diversi topic sull'argomento... hai provato a cercare? Secondo me trovi tutte le risposte che cerchi 

P.S. pochi post fa si parlava di una schedina madre della FOX che è minuscola e contiene un linux embended... consuma solo 1w... forse fa per te

----------

## salade

Io l'ho comprato per fare altri esperimenti....  :Very Happy: 

... ero nuovo all'architettura ppc e quindi qualche problemuccio l'ho avuto, soprattutto con la compilazione del kernel... ma niente di insormontabile!

Per quanto riguarda i tempi di compilazione, non sono eccessivi.. Il mio ha 256 MB di ram e ha compilato gcc in un terzo in più del tempo rispetto al mio P4 2,6 Ghrz con 1 GB di ram!

PS: La ventola c'è e parte quando compili e sfrutti la cpu!  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> esistono diversi topic sull'argomento... hai provato a cercare? Secondo me trovi tutte le risposte che cerchi 
> 
> P.S. pochi post fa si parlava di una schedina madre della FOX che è minuscola e contiene un linux embended... consuma solo 1w... forse fa per te

 

ma nella fox non puoi metterci nessun programma di p2p (penso)

al massimo potresti prenderti una mini-itx (il prezzo tanto è quello)

----------

## HunterD

Mah siamo sicuri ?? ammetto che non mi sono guardato in giro come si deve ma una mini-itx prevede il montaggio e l'acquisto di pezzi "aggiuntivi" per completare il sistema ! secondo mè non ci si allontana molto dal prezzo del macmini... e  se non funziona qualcosa ??  

Ps. esperienze con airport e bluetooth nessuno ??

----------

## formica

La FOX è davvero troppo poco potente per fare ciò che hai detto.

----------

## federico

Se comprassi un macmini, cosa che ho valutato, non lo utilizzerei mai come server, e' probabilmente molto + potente di qualsiasi client che io abbia in casa escluso il 64bit...

Fede

----------

## Cazzantonio

Penso che anche alla FOX ci sia il modo di attaccare un hd (e quindi semmai installare programmi diversi)

In ogni caso se si tratta di lanciare un server p2p (come ad esempio mldonkey) e fare da serverino casalingo penso possa bastare...

Conta che magari ci attacchi anche una scheda wireless (ho visto in vendita un convertitore seriale-wifi) e la rimpiatti dove vuoi... è davvero minuscola!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
 - Mainboard Epia-M 10000 Nehemiah

- Memoria RAM 512 Mb (scelta consigliata)

- Hard Disk Hard disk Low Noise Seagate 40 Gb 7200 rpm (scelta consigliata)

- Unità ottica CD 24x slim

- Floppy Nessun lettore floppy

- Sistema Operativo Nessun sistema operativo
```

prezzo di www.mini-itx.it  ¤468,60

----------

## Swanz

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> prezzo di www.mini-itx.it  ¤468,60

 

Su mini-itx.com con la stessa configurazione risparmi circa 100 euri....

----------

## federico

 *Swanz wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   prezzo di www.mini-itx.it  ¤468,60 
> 
> Su mini-itx.com con la stessa configurazione risparmi circa 100 euri....

 

Non fosse che un oggetto di quelle dimensioni/peso e' difficile che passi inosservato alla dogana (e' un terno al lotto)...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il massimo di tasse doganali che ho mai pagato è stato 40¤. in ogni caso si risparmia   :Laughing: 

segnalo anche questo (c'è un bel guadagno col cambio euro/dollaro)

----------

## HunterD

Sarà ma su mini-itx.com non sono riuscito a trovare la stessa configurazione.... ma la garanzia ?? la spedizione (non penso proprio che sia gratuita...)?? il macmini mi ispira sempre di più !! mi scoccierebbe soltanto il fatto che pagando di più per processore e disco mi ritroverei con airport e bluetooth (anche se per quest'ultimo non "dovrebbero" esserci problemi) non funzionanti sotto linux/gentoo !! e poi voglio provare macos   :Laughing: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *Swanz wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   prezzo di www.mini-itx.it  ¤468,60 
> 
> Su mini-itx.com con la stessa configurazione risparmi circa 100 euri....

 

+spese di spedizione +20% + commissione del corriere per il pagamento alla dogana   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Allora, l'air-port NON funziona (problemi con il costruttore del chipset, stavano decompilando il driver, ma mi sa che il progetto è morto).

Per il BT no problem (se è lo stesso che montano nel pBook), cmq mi sa che basta una googlata per rispondere a questa domanda...  :Smile: 

----------

## salade

l'airport non funziona?

strano.. mi sembrava che ci fosse l'opzione nel kernel... domani lo controllo!

----------

## Swanz

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *Swanz wrote:*    *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   prezzo di www.mini-itx.it  ¤468,60 
> 
> Su mini-itx.com con la stessa configurazione risparmi circa 100 euri.... 
> 
> +spese di spedizione +20% + commissione del corriere per il pagamento alla dogana  
> ...

 

Si risparmia 100 euro comprese le spese di spedizione...per la dogana non so.....

----------

## Guglie

a proposito di rumore quale sarebbe la soluzione migliore? mac-mini o mini-itx?

----------

## HunterD

Il mac mini l'ho visto in funzione e mi è sembrato molto silenzioso... c'è una ventolina che entra in funzione a seconda del carico ! con il mini-itx mi sembra che ci siano anche soluzioni fanless quindi anche più silenziose !

----------

## MaTz

Oltre al silenzio, ad assorbimento come siamo messi? Una Minitx puo' incidere tanto su una bolletta?

----------

## HunterD

Sull'assorbimento non saprei... cmq a naso il mini dovrebbero consumare leggermente di più ! (dato il processore più performante e quindi più esoso   :Wink:  )

----------

## xchris

magari andro0 controcorrente ma io credo opterei per il mini. (magari quando esce in versione x86 a questo punto)

maggior potenza

design... neanche a parlarne

possibilità di cambiare la destinazione d'uso senza problemi

possibilità di provare OSX

ma quando ci sarà la versione mini-x86 , gentoo che si andrà ad installare (o linux in generale) potrà essere del tutto una x86 normale? mah  :Smile: 

Come rapporto pestazioni/prezzo flessibilità/prezzo a mio avviso non c'e' proprio paragone.

(solo per alcuni tipi di utilizzo questo potrebbe non essere del tutto vero)

----------

## salade

anche io andrei sul mac mini... fai conto che la ventola non parte fin quando il processore non supera una certa temperatura...

a me è partita solo quando ho installato il sistema partendo da stage1... installando apache e php non si è sentita voltate una mosca  :Wink: 

per quanto riguarda l'airport ho controllato e nel kernel sembra esserci:

```

<M>     Apple Airport support (built-in)

```

Uso linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

bye!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Un Mac Mini ha ventole, un MiniITX può essere anche fanless  :Very Happy:  e per di più essere alimentato esternamente [niente ventola dell'alimentatore]

Per i consumi sono considerevolmente + bassi di un PC normale [un alimentatore da 60W è abbondante] ovvio che poi dipende dalle periferiche installate [HDD da 3,5 o 2,5 , masterizzatore, floppy, HD esterni alimentati via USB o Firewire]

----------

## MaTz

ok.

presupponiamo di usare una minitx da 600 mhz con 1 hd da 5 giga (2.5) e una scheda pci wireless.

Quanto mi potrebbe costare mensilmente considerando che rimarrebbe 24/24 acceso?

Naturalmente e' solo una stima per cercare di capire quanto puo' costare,e fare 2 conti prima di trovarmi una bolletta esorbitante

----------

## HunterD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un Mac Mini ha ventole, un MiniITX può essere anche fanless  e per di più essere alimentato esternamente [niente ventola dell'alimentatore]
> 
> Per i consumi sono considerevolmente + bassi di un PC normale [un alimentatore da 60W è abbondante] ovvio che poi dipende dalle periferiche installate [HDD da 3,5 o 2,5 , masterizzatore, floppy, HD esterni alimentati via USB o Firewire]
> ...

 

Eheheh il macmini ha l'alimentatore esterno e senza ventole   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

già http://www.macitynet.it/forum/showpost.php?p=378149&postcount=2  :Wink: 

http://www.apple.com/hardware/gallery/mac_mini_jan2005_480.html

----------

## shev

 *salade wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda l'airport ho controllato e nel kernel sembra esserci:
> 
> ```
> 
> <M>     Apple Airport support (built-in)
> ...

 

E' il supporto per l'airport vecchia (.11b), l'airport extreme (.11b/.11g) non è supportata. Quindi o vai di scheda esterna usb o sei senza wireless. Anche se sviluppi recenti parrebbero far credere a una vaga possibilità di driver per linux; per macosx stanno uscendo driver con supporto al passive mode grazie a qualche "talpa" di cupertino, da qui a rilasciare dirver per linux ce ne passa, ma qualche passettino si sta facendo... in ogni caso, ci sarà da aspettare parecchio, quindi per airport extreme nelle tue valutazioni considera supporto zero. 

Su cosa comprare non mi pronuncio, sarei giudicato di parte  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> ok.
> 
> presupponiamo di usare una minitx da 600 mhz con 1 hd da 5 giga (2.5) e una scheda pci wireless.
> 
> Quanto mi potrebbe costare mensilmente considerando che rimarrebbe 24/24 acceso?
> ...

 

Un conto di questo genere dovrei farmelo anche io perche' ho due server accesi notte/giorno in casa e vorrei capire se sono questi che incidono sulla bolletta o mio fratello che si addormenta con la tv e la luce accesa (e quindi vanno tutta la notte)

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Un conto di questo genere dovrei farmelo anche io perche' ho due server accesi notte/giorno in casa e vorrei capire se sono questi che incidono sulla bolletta o mio fratello che si addormenta con la tv e la luce accesa (e quindi vanno tutta la notte)

 

A occhio credo che uno dei due computer da solo consumi piú di tuo fratello. 

Certo, se usi l'illuminazione di S.Siro e hai un 56 pollici la mia stima potrebbe essere un poco errata  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Un conto di questo genere dovrei farmelo anche io perche' ho due server accesi notte/giorno in casa e vorrei capire se sono questi che incidono sulla bolletta o mio fratello che si addormenta con la tv e la luce accesa (e quindi vanno tutta la notte) 
> 
> A occhio credo che uno dei due computer da solo consumi piú di tuo fratello. 
> 
> Certo, se usi l'illuminazione di S.Siro e hai un 56 pollici la mia stima potrebbe essere un poco errata 

 

Uno ha un ali da 350 mi pare, l'altro da 150..

----------

## RexRocker

scusate se riesumo il topic ma mi è venuta una idea malata l'altro giorno.

Qui si parlava di mac mini e di mini-itx per gli usi più disparati, ma prendere un xbox? Cioè ora costa 149 euro mi pare, fra poco esce l'Xbox 360 e quindi i prezzi scenderanno ancora e mi pare che come potenza di calcolo sia abbastanza buona, senza contare che c'è http://gentoox.shallax.com/ un sito dedicato al porting di gentoo su xbox.

Qualcuno ha gia provato una cosa del genere?

ciao

Rex

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ok per il prezzo, ma per quanto riguarda silenziosità e consumo emergetico?

eppoi l'xbox è brutta da vedere

eppoi i soldi a m$, anche se per far cose porche sul suo HW, non li vojo dar...

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ok per il prezzo, ma per quanto riguarda silenziosità e consumo emergetico?
> 
> eppoi l'xbox è brutta da vedere
> 
> eppoi i soldi a m$, anche se per far cose porche sul suo HW, non li vojo dar...

 

GIUSTO !!  :Smile: 

----------

